# Medical/travel insurance



## will_46 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi everone,

My fiancee and myself are moving to SA for around 3 years to work. We are a bit confused about whether we will need both travel insurance and medical cover, as they seem to cover alot of the same things. Can anyone recommend a way of getting the cover we need without paying for two policies? Does anyone have any positive or negative experiences of any particular medical/travel insurers?

Thanks alot for your help


----------



## Orbit24 (Jul 9, 2012)

will_46 said:


> Hi everone,
> 
> My fiancee and myself are moving to SA for around 3 years to work. We are a bit confused about whether we will need both travel insurance and medical cover, as they seem to cover alot of the same things. Can anyone recommend a way of getting the cover we need without paying for two policies? Does anyone have any positive or negative experiences of any particular medical/travel insurers?
> 
> Thanks alot for your help


Hi will_46,

I believe this link will provide you with most of the information you are looking for. I use the same company and in the past all they've required me to do is notify them of when I will be out of the country.

I think your answer may depend on the extent of cover you are looking for.

Good Luck.


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Will 46

I have been checking out life and med insurance for myself,when i make the final leap to thailand. got quotes from s.a. basic cover R2000-R3500 per month. got quote out of uk with
us$ 25000.00 medivac, all the bells and whistles for R551.11 per month. look at a uk based insurance. eg boopa "hope its spelt right"


----------

